# See And Spray.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Farm Journal.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agprofessional.com/article/blue-river-see-spray-tech-reduces-herbicide-use-90


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hmmmmm......ain't so sure about that, but I suppose we will see, interesting.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Interesting. So, assuming that it actually does work as they say(and I think that is where Dawg's questioning comes in), how in the world would you figure out how much spray to mix up? I think I remember a weed talk where the professor giving the talk said something along the lines of :Only 5% of the chemical that you spray out actually hits the weed species. So, 95% is hitting stuff you don't need to spray.

So, if this does work, it would drastically cut usage of the chemical. But sometimes the weed plants are really small. Does it see even the really little stuff?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike

https://agfaxweedsolutions.com/2018/01/17/spraying-weeds-one-time-idea-shows-promise-deere-thinks/

https://agriculture.trimble.com/precision-ag/products/weedseeker/


----------

